# How do you batch crop in Aperture 3?



## TwoTwoLeft (Dec 19, 2011)

I discovered how to batch edit, using the photo menu and the adjustments submenu. But I can't seem to figure out how to apply a single crop across multiple images??? Anyone have any tricks? Or is there a plug-in I have to install?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 19, 2011)

I've never used Aperture, but I believe it's somewhat similar to Lightroom.  Lightroom has a tool called 'Sync'.  When you open that dialog, it allows you to check any of the edit/adjustment categories (including crop).  When you hit OK, it takes the settings on the active image, and 'syncs' them to all the selected images.  

So does Aperture have a sync function?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 19, 2011)

GIMP has an add-on script called Precise Selection.  It won't run in batch, but it will apply the same crop (dimensions & placement) across multiple images.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey thanks Mike! Aperture doesn't have a sync option... Even batch editing isn't very intuitive. You just cant select the images you want and edit them all at once on the HUD. You actually have to do it through the photo menu. All the other adjustments in the adjustments sub menu work, just not the crop.... 

Sparky, looks like I'll give gimp a try. I'm going to start experimenting with some time-lapse stuff. So I need to figure out a way to edit and crop several hundred images exactly the same all at once.... LR makes it real easy, but I just blew money on Nik's so buying more software is not going to happen for a while... I have to make due with what I got for now..


----------

